# Kommt Irgend ein trialer aus Hannover oder umgebung?



## nigo (26. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich wollte ma fragen ob irgend ein guter trialer aus hannover oder umgebung kommt, mit den man mal ein paar sachen ausprobieren kann (also mitm Fahrrad versteht sich)  Weil ich könnte gut ein bissle hilfe gebrauchen! Naja, würde mich freuen wenn mal einer antworten würde! mfg Niko


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. Mai 2004)

Der MTB-Trialer und Koxxfreak kommen aus Hannover..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (26. Mai 2004)

bwana auch..
wie wärs mit montag?


----------



## nigo (26. Mai 2004)

j0, Montag wäre gut, hoffe nur das ich bis dahin mein neues bike habe! Wo wolln wa uns treffen? Vor der Oper oder vorm Aegi? Naja, könntest du mir dann auch sachen beibringen, weil ich bin net so der künstler darin, hab auch erst letztes Jahr angefangen... Hast du ICQ oder so MTB-trialer?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (18. November 2004)

Nabend!!!

Is zwar schonn n bisschen her, seitdem hier das letzte ma geposted wurde, abern nach pause bin ich mit meim bike auch wieda am Start! Also, wenn irgendwer Bock hat ma zu fahren, dann kann er sich ja mal bitte melden, kenn nämlich nich so viele Leute, die die sich mit diesem Sport beschäftigen =)


----------



## Booomer (19. November 2004)

tachjen, ich bin och aus good old hannover!
schreib mir einfach mal ne pm, wennde das nächste mal fahren willst.
bin aber was das wetter angeht n kleines mädchen, soll heißen ich fahre nicht
bei regen, schnee oder minus graden  
da kommt wohl der spanier in mir durch!
gruß boomer


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (19. November 2004)

@ Boomer: Meld mich dann gerne, aber mitm wetter hauts im momnent ja net so hin...
Bin voll geil drauf wieder zu fahren, habs aber nich wirklich gut drauf, hoffe das ich wenn ich mal mit leuten schnell was dazu lerne 

Hast du ICQ??


!ROCK`n`ROLL!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (19. November 2004)

wie wärs denn wenn wir uns alle vielleicht morgen oder sonntag treffen. (können dann ja in unsere halle fahren.!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (19. November 2004)

WE sieht bei mir schlecht aus....muss beim Umziehen helfen *kotz*...

Ich war das letzte mal noch in herrenhausen inner alten halle, gibts ind der neuen halle denn ein paar coole Möglichkeiten zum trialen!?


Schöne Grüße, !Ansgar!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (19. November 2004)

ja. da stehn noch nen paar alte hindernisse von der expo rum. die sind echt nicht schlecht. wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (19. November 2004)

17...und selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booomer (19. November 2004)

wo gibts denn in hannover ne halle zum trialen? und wieso hat mir das noch keiner gesagt?
17, achja ich erinnere mich noch gut. n paar kilo weniger volles haar und fortbewegen ohne rollator(gehhilfe)  
aber naja das alter hat auch vorteile, ich darf autofahren  

basti


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. November 2004)

ey mensch! wir leben hier in niedersachsen! er auch  .


----------



## robs (20. November 2004)

lol aber nicht ohne wen der schon länger den Lappen hat und dann kann man sich auch fahren lassen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. November 2004)

nur mit mami und papi!


----------



## chainbrain (21. November 2004)

wenn ihr ne halle am start habt, würd ich ja auch glatt mal die halbe stunde fahrt auf mich nehmen


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (21. November 2004)

Würd mich mal interessieren wer hier direkt aus Hannver kommt und wer aus Umgebung kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booomer (21. November 2004)

Zählst du Langenhagen noch zu "direkt aus Hannover", ich bin ausser List.


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (21. November 2004)

lgh zähl ich net wirklich zu Hannover*g*, gibt aber auch n paar coole spots...


----------



## trial-chris (21. November 2004)

Hannover City - fast zumindest, Seelhorst   

@ nigo: bin selbst noch Lehrling ... zumindest was das Trialen angeht

Chris


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. November 2004)

aaaaalter wasn hier los? wo kommn denn die ganzen trialer rausgekrochen?  
das ist ja nur geil! nächstes we muss uuuuuuumbedingt ne fette session her!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (21. November 2004)

Alles Klar!! Da bin ich auch dabei, det wird fett...


Rock da City


----------



## Booomer (22. November 2004)

Bin leider am we mit meiner freundin in hamburg. sonst wär ich dabei gewesen.
nächstes mal!


----------



## chainbrain (22. November 2004)

...der Harz is doch noch Umgebung oder?  

kann das We nich, muss für Recht pauken   



aber wenn ich Zeit hab, wär ich ganz sicher auch dabei....


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (23. November 2004)

Moien,

wollen wa dann Wochenende in die Halle fahren??????? Und wenn ja, was kosten das!?


Tschüss


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (24. November 2004)

Naja, egal wat kostet, hab grad taschengeld bekommen!!!!!!!!!!Juhuuuuuu

Lass dann WE rocken, Sa oder So ???? SA wär besser....aber ist egal...


freu mich schonn endlich mit gleichgesinnten zu fahren  




Schönen Nabend noch!! Ansgar


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (27. November 2004)

Also, ich und n kumpel treffen uns morgen um 14.00 Uhr am Raschplatz mitn paar Leuten aus Garbsen...Wer Bock hat, kann ja auch kommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. November 2004)

14uhr? viiiiel zu spät! da ist es ja schon in 2 stunden dunkel! wie wärs um 12?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. November 2004)

trialt dein kumpel auch? wie heißt den der? vielleicht kenn ich den ja?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. November 2004)

kann morgen höchst warscheinlich doch nicht! schick mir doch mal bitte deine handy nummer falls ich doch noch zeit hab. (pm)
gruß.......henrik


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (28. November 2004)

Mein Kumpel heißt Christian Weber, is früher Skateboard gefahren, fährt jetzt seit 4 Montaten MTB


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (30. November 2004)

wollen wir dann naxtes wochenende dicke session machen?      =)


----------



## Booomer (1. Dezember 2004)

Wenn es nicht regnet und nicht unter 0 grad is, bin ich dabei!
gott bin bestimmt wieder total aus der übung!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Dezember 2004)

also ich kann auf jeden fall! felix bestimmt auch!


----------



## Koxxi (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann auch !


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. Dezember 2004)

also am besten wäre samstag! um 12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koxxi (2. Dezember 2004)

geht klar !


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (3. Dezember 2004)

joaaa, da bin ich auch dabei!!

Wo denn?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (3. Dezember 2004)

Wollen wir uns um 12.00 Uhr am Raschplatz treffen!? Wie lang fahrt ihr eigentlich schonn so?? Ich selbst erst seit n 3/4 Jahr und bin noch nicht sooo weit....


----------



## Booomer (3. Dezember 2004)

bis morgen, am raschplatz!


----------



## Skillless (10. Dezember 2004)

Jo, ich komme aus Burgwedel  Langenhagen is ja nich so wirklich weit entfernt. Allerdings beschrenken sich meine Skills auf Anfängersachen ^^ Bin grad dabei Backhop zu lernen ^^


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (10. Dezember 2004)

moin moin skillles!!

WOW, n trialer aus langenhagen, unglaublich!! boomer und ich wollen SO in Langenhagen fahren! Hast du Zeit!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skillless (11. Dezember 2004)

Hey....

Sry muss pauken =/ schreiben diese Woche LK KLausur und noch 2 weitere. Aber kommendes WE müsste ich Zeit haben, dann könnten wir uns gerne treffen. Müsste ich nur wissen wie ich hinkomme ^^ Die Strecke is mir bisl zu weit mitm Rad bei der Kälte ...


----------



## Hupe (13. Dezember 2004)

servus! ich will auch ma in hannover fahren. sagt ma an, wann ihr wida fahrt..also am wochenende..dann komm ich vielleicht ma mitm kumpel vorbei.

bis dann cu lars


----------



## Koxxfreak (13. Dezember 2004)

Ja komm auf jedenfall am wochende ja würd ich sagen mus mal gucken wann schreibs aber noch rein


----------



## Hupe (13. Dezember 2004)

das klingt gut! würd auch ganz spontan kommen, das dauert ja nur ne 3/4 std.
nur freitag geht net, weil ich bis 4 arbeitn muss.


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (14. Dezember 2004)

joa, dann würd ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. Dezember 2004)

Also wenn ihr Samstag fahren wolllt... dann trommle ich mal die Braunschweig ALL STARZZZ zusammen.... war schon bestimmt 4 Jahre nicht mehr in Hannover Trialen.... lol...

MfG 
Marco


----------



## Hupe (16. Dezember 2004)

samstag find ich auch gut!klaas auch! sonst fahrn wir halt ohne die hannoveraner!;-) wann? so gegen 12? wo isn der raschplatz?ich kenn bahnhof, kröpke, goethestraße und den puff! bis dann cu!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (26. Januar 2005)

Moin!! Wie siehts aus mit mal wieder biken in Hannover!!??


----------



## Hupe (27. Januar 2005)

jop! genau das war die frage, die mir auch im kopp rumging...gerade bei dem wetter und dem hintergedanken, dasses in hanno irgendwo ne halle geben soll.
wie wärs am wochnende?samstag? sonntag?

sacht ma bescheid! bis dann LArs


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (27. Januar 2005)

aber auf jeeeeeden fall wochenende mr.Hupe!! Wird geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (27. Januar 2005)

Achja,
ich bin auch aus Hannover...
Nur bin ich momentan zu dumm mein Bike wieder auf Stand 
zu bringen   Aber dass werde ich wohl erst tun
wenn ich die Tage den Raven 5.0 am start habe, bis dahin...  

GreeTz Malte


----------



## Hupe (27. Januar 2005)

jau das klingt doch gut!jetzt musst du nur noch sagen wann und wo. dann bin ich da!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (27. Januar 2005)

Ist mir egal, Samstag? gegen 13.00 !?

Freu mich schon, war noch nie inner halle


----------



## Hupe (27. Januar 2005)

jau ok!samstag 13 uhr is ok. ich war auch noch nie in der halle. wo is die denn? kann man da einfach so hin. wer weiß was darüber?


----------



## trialco (27. Januar 2005)

Man muss mit der Bahn Richtung Empelde fahren und eine vor
 endstation aussteigen, dort sieht man auf der rechten Seite Penny, 
HL oder so... Dort geht man über den rechten Kundenparkplatz 
und dann ist rechts schon der Eingang zur Halle...

GreeTz Malte


----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. Januar 2005)

...dann muss man in die halle rein, 4 bezahlen, durch den skate-bmx bereich durch gehen und dann ist links neben den pipes nen kleiner trialbereich.

bin auch da! (samstag 13uhr)

malte? was geht mir dir...kommste auch?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (28. Januar 2005)

Wo genau wollen wir uns denn dann treffen? Unterm Schwanz, Raschplatz!?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. Januar 2005)

ich wollte eigentlich direkt hinkommen, aber wir können uns aber auch um 13:00 bei atb treffen.


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (28. Januar 2005)

joa, 13.00 Uhr ATB klingt doch gut, bin auf jeden fall da!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupe (28. Januar 2005)

hm ja, klingt prima...nur weiß ich nich, wo ATB is und wie man da hinkommt und ob man da in der nähe parken kann. ich komm ja mitm auto. nen straßenname wäre cool, dann kann ich das aufm stadtplan nachschaun.


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (28. Januar 2005)

das am aegidentorplatz!! dann könn wir uns einfach 5 vor eins am Aegi an der bahnhaltestelle die oben ist treffen!?
demke das wird einfacher als ATB zu finden


----------



## Hupe (28. Januar 2005)

nun gut...es gibt jetzt ein problem!ich kann nich um 13 uhr in hannover sein. da ich kein eigenes auto hab bin ich auf meine eltern angewiesen.  ich kann erst losfahren, wenn die wida da sind. und das is vielleicht so gegen 2. bis nach hannover brauch ich ne 3/4 std. wenn ihr lange genug da seid und die halle lange genug auf hat würd ich noch hinkommen. nur müssten wir uns dann später treffen oder ich komm direkt dahin. 
hat jemand ne handynummer, damit ich ma anrufen kann, falls noch irgendwas is, oder ichs nich finde?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (28. Januar 2005)

Handy ist im Moment irgendwie im Arsch! Aber versuch dann einfach in die Halle zu kommen. hier die Anfahrt nochmal! www.yard-skatehall.de !  

@Henrik: Treffen und dann morgen 13.00 Uhr bei ATB! Bis denne!


----------



## Hupe (28. Januar 2005)

top! dankeschön!


----------



## trialco (29. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Kann morgen leider net kommen, muss erstens zur 
Fitcom un 2tens auf Rahmen warten....
Tut mir leid....
Aber viel spass!!

GreeTz Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Januar 2005)

also ich bin um 13 uhr da...........


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (29. Januar 2005)

Halle ist sehr kool!    

Hupe, was war los, net gefunden?


----------



## P.Hammer (29. Januar 2005)

ja, die halle is sehr kool...
für mister koxx.hannover und vorallem aber für mich...^^

schönen tach wünsch ich noch


----------



## Hupe (30. Januar 2005)

jau hallo leute! bin nich rechtzeitig in den genuss eines autos gekommen und mitm zug hatte ich dann auch nich so laune. aber nächstes mal gerne! wenn die da bis 9 offen haben, könnte man ja auch unter der woche ma 2-3 stunden fahren.  halt ab 5 oder so. könnt ja mal bescheid sagen, wanns das nächste mal abgeht!

bis dann cu


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (30. Januar 2005)

Hey, wir könnne gerne mal in der Woche fahren ausser Dienstag, da hab ich bis 5 Schule! Aber sonst immer gerne? Wann hasten Lust?


----------



## Hupe (30. Januar 2005)

joa montag oder donnerstag würde bei mir inner nächsten woche gehen.vielleicht so gegen 5 oder halb 6, je nachdem, wie gut ich das finde und wie ich durchkomme.

mfg lars


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (30. Januar 2005)

Hi, was meinsten mit nächster Wocher, meinst jetzt diese Woche oder "nächste" Woche?

Also, wenn diese Woche, weiß ich noch nicht genau aber vielleicht könnten wir uns dann morgen treffen....


----------



## Hupe (31. Januar 2005)

ich mein diese woche! also morgen oder am 3. 
morgen wäre cool!hab saubock!bis dann Lars


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (31. Januar 2005)

joa, wer bock hat, hupe und ich sind gegen 7-halb 8 inner halle


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (2. Februar 2005)

Morgen wolten Hupe und ich wahrscheinlich nache halle hin...hat noch wer Lust!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

